# knee braces for mtb



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

anyone know where i can get some knee braces for riding DH i have really F***ed up knees from installing flooring for about 29 years and i have no med. insurance. the pain is bad but i want to ride for a little longer before i give it up...thanks guys. ralph


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

My rt knee is screwed up (meniscus and arthritis issues, 5 surgeries so far) but I've never been able to ride in the hinged knee braces provided by my surgeon. They always got in the way or restricted my movement on the bike too much and i wound up taking them off pretty fast. What I've found that works best as far as pain reduction when riding is focusing on keeping the knee as strong as possible via physical therapy. My physical therapist is in RI and can do whats called "direct pay" (treatment without a script or insurance coverage) in addition to the normal route of being sent there by a doc. On direct pay I can go to the therapist when i want to; get evaluated and receive a course of treatment that costs the same as my co-pay without having to go through my orthopedic surgeon or the insurance company.

If possible, try PT route as there may be a weakness that can corrected with a few visits and a some exercises that'll help keep you on the bike for as long as possible. If not then they can at least point you in the direction of a good surgeon and give you a handle on what could be wrong and the typical treatment of said problem.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

Coming from a motocross background I've had my share of braces and knee surgurys. 

When I tore my last acl I wore braces and constantly got them caught up in the frame and cables ect. 

These are all motocross braces.

Asterisk. Tore my R ACL and meniscus with these
EVS web very uncomfortable


When I gave it up for good I was on what I think are the best. Donjoy Armours with fource point. Kinda a spring that when you get close to full extension and starts putting tension on the brace.

Honestly if it were me and my knees needed some support I would just go to the drug store and get a neoprene slip on brace. Some of them have straps and are a little tighter and provide more support.


As other have said the best thing you can do for your knee is get on your bike and don't mash but ride, ride, ride. If your ligaments, tendons ect are weak then strengthen the muscles around them.

Good luck.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

After tearing my acl and meniscus in the military I personally use the mueller hg80 hinged knee brace. I find that this is a fairly cheap brace in $$ but not for support, still giving range of motion and, does not slide around like others I have tried in the past.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

@1962
I have a chronic left knee, and sprained it recently. 
The knee brace that i felt helped the best was the one I got at target. It is neopreme with elastic velcro adjustment straps and a small hole at the kneecap. 

Also Hydro therapy seems to work the best. you know swimming and kickboard. This strengthen the knee better than any therapy I have tried and its cheap go to your local municpal pool,

I never thought hydro therapy would be any better than doctors, chiros, pt or strengthening excersizes, however by coincidence, I started swimming to help develop my upper body strenght and endurance, side benifit, stronger knees!!

Go to target, get the brace, go swimming use the kick board, and go riding!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FNG RIDER said:


> @1962
> I have a chronic left knee, and sprained it recently.
> The knee brace that i felt helped the best was the one I got at target. It is neopreme with elastic velcro adjustment straps and a small hole at the kneecap.
> 
> ...


Growing up racing MX, my dad always told my brother and I to train by riding and swimming. We never did. When you see photos of swimmers, not beach goers, they are quite lean and fit. Works many muscles, probably all.

As for braces, I have Asterisk Cells. The other person mentioned he tore his leg up with these. So far for me I have no complaints. Only ones I've ever used. There is an adjustment that limits how far the knee can extend. For the motorcycle I have it set so I can not straighten my leg 100%, maybe 90%. When walking with them, you feel like you are hobbling a bit, when on the KTM, other than wearing away graphics, I don't even notice them.

PK


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're looking for a knee brace that will be comfortable, even with minimal pedaling, you're probably going to be disappointed. I have torn meniscus and partially torn ACLs in both knees, and the cartilage looks like a patchwork quilt. My MX braces (EVS Web Carbons) fit me very well, and worked great on an mx bike, but while pedaling they limit my range of motion a lot and rub my skin raw if they shift around (and most brands do). It's miserable, to sum it up in one word.

Another vote here for good physical therapy and swimming laps. Get your knees back to health, rather than put a band-aid on the problem. They can be fixed 99% of the time.

One thing that might help you is the MEAT protocol for non-muscular joint issues. The usual method to control joint pain/issues involves the RICE protocol (rest, ice, compression, elevation). The problem is that ligaments and cartilage don't get much blood-flow to them compared to muscles. You NEED that blood-flow to the ligaments to bring them the collagen and other things that repair connective tissues, as well as sweep out the bad crap that's floating around in there. If you ice it, you're slowing that blood-flow to the problem even more. MEAT (movement, exercise, analgesics, treatments) involves getting the blood to the problem as soon as possible. I tried it for the first time last fall when I separated my shoulder (grade 3 AC tear). I let it swell and do its thing. I even put on the occasional heat pack. When it felt ok to do so, I got in the pool and started moving it and getting it strong. It sucked at first, and it hurt more than constantly icing it, but it was at a manageable level very fast. I used a _low-dose_, daily regimen of ibuprofen to keep swelling down. Let me just say that it worked _very_ well. 4.5 weeks after having my collarbone ripped off of the top of my shoulder, I was back riding at 95% of normal. I'm a complete believer in it. For muscles, I'll still use RICE treatment, but as far as ligament, cartilage and tendon injuries are concerned, I think MEAT is the way to go.

http://www.caringmedical.com/symptoms/meatvsrice.asp


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

asetliff said:


> Coming from a motocross background I've had my share of braces and knee surgurys.
> 
> When I tore my last acl I wore braces and constantly got them caught up in the frame and cables ect.
> 
> ...


Huh... I liked my EVS Webs... But I liked the Asterisk Cells better (more adjustable)

Both my knees are screwed...

I bought em on eBay after my Ins wrote a check... Saved like $100


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I am looking into getting knee protection. I do a lot of intense all mountain riding (on granite rock). I'm in Air Force ROTC, and I don't want to risk an injury that could jeopardize an enrollment allocation or (further down the road) a pilot slot. 

My knees are fine, but it seems like braces offer much more protection than regular pads do, as far as twisting and ligament injuries go. Would a "small" MX knee brace be good? Or will it just get in the way of my riding?


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with most of the above posts, that the majority, if not all braces really do restrict movement, especially while riding. I haven't come across one that would be flexible enough to ride with. Maybe easy riding, but not hard core. I am actually a treatment advisor for a company that deals with soft tissue injuries such as meniscus tears, ligament tears, etc. and there is a knee wrap, not to wear during riding, but to put on beforehand for 20 minutes. It is call BFST (blood flow stimulation therapy). It is a 20 minute treatment that promotes circulation to the knee. This increased blood flow continues at this optimal level for 4 hours post treatment. The majority of people use it to heal knee injuries, but a lot use it as a preventative as well. The increased circulation will lubricate the knee, protecting it from injury. I've included more information on increased circulation and its benefits. 
Improving Blood Circulation
Knee Injury Pain Treatment


----------



## uphillbiker (Jul 21, 2014)

Im facing the same kind of problem.. with extremely bad knee pain. Does anyone know like insoles that you can get custom, made knee support or not? Or does it not matter? Or if they dont exist will these do just fine?
http://inthenameofsport.com/neoprene-sports-knee-support-brace

thanks!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Depends on the pain. You can definitely get custom braces. I ride with an off-the-shelf Donjoy Fullforce unloader for unilateral OA for more demanding rides.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Taping is great for support, and it's not as bulky as a brace. You can actually feel the support with it on.


----------

